# Domestic-Supply steroids - Stay away if you value your health



## sdawg

Was running NPP from Domestic supply and it literally ****ed me up. For the sake of argument, I know the first thing that comes to one's mind is "does he know what Hes doing", Yes. I've ran many cycles over the years and I'm very clean and careful not to contaminate anything. I lost my long-time source and had to step out of my comfort zone, and I paid for it. On the second day after I pinned, I had a small lump appear at the injection site, on day 5 it had grown to the size of a marble, after about a week and half it had increased to a golf ball.

Now during this whole time there was no redness, it wasn't sore at all, so I didn't really worry about it, bad mistake. At week 3 it literally grew over night to the size of a baseball and was sore as hell. I got up and went to the Doctor. I was put on very strong antibiotics and the decision was made to let them work and see if it would go away as opposed to draining it and taking a chance of it getting into my blood, I never had a fever. Four weeks went by, and it finally burst on its own. The fluid in it was tested as well as what was in the vial and it turned out the oil that was used was rancid, that was the Doctors term not mine. They believe it was never sterilized to begin with. Two months later and I was left with a hole the size of a 50-cent piece that drains every day and has yet to close. I followed every precaution I could, but not enough, fact is the gear was junk and could have been a lot worse than it was. Use extreme caution with domestic supply, there turnaround time may be fast but it's not worth it.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Damn man that's shitty! Almost sounds like a staph infection of sorts. Let's hope you heal fast and healthy.

That's another good reason why I'm still skeptical on taking the leap. I don't want to get screwed out of cash and most importantly my health/life


----------



## Bigwhite

After all the thought that went into the name domestic supply you would think the gear would be good...


----------



## JAXNY

Wow thatsounds like some bad shit and it must have hit your brain instantly after the injection,  because had it not done that your common sense would have told you to get to the doc right on day 5 when it became the size of a marble,  too bad it impared your thinking until it became the size of a baseball.
Glad you're  alive though.


----------



## smp1

Did you read the reviews on the lab from vets,where did you find this lab domestic supply, I listened to somebody i trusted to get suspension,what a mistake,the 2ccs i injected into my delt didnt even absorb into my body,it just sat there,i drained it myself,it came out looking the exact same as it went in,i drained it the next day,dont **** around when you get lumps.I drained many an abcess before my luck ran out and i went into septic shock,if i wasnt found unconcious and an ambulance called i woulda been dead,my kidneys shut down and i was on dialyisis for 4 days before i even woke up,and the abcess i had cut out didnt close for 8 months,what a nightmare,,im saying goodbye guys ,good luck to you all,i cant be posting anymore,my pcs been ranscked by the feds


----------



## Iron1

Hmmm..... Fishy.

Lets see some pics of this infection and bad gear.


----------



## sdawg

In all the cycles I've ran I never had a "lump" I wasn't able to rub down or didn't absorb on its own, that's why I waited when it was still a marble size. Looking back it all happened rather fast, as for the lump changing size and all. So here is a pic the gear. Take caution when using these guys


----------



## Tren4Life

Dude the name domestic supply should have been a cause for alarm. NandroRapid??? WTF


----------



## Iron1

I'm confused. You say to stay away from Domestic-Supply but posted a pic of an Alpha-Pharma product?


----------



## Iron1

PillarofBalance said:


> Source isn't always the lab.



I was seeking clarity on who exactly OP is trying to make us aware of.

With the way the post is worded it's like saying to stay away from Walmart because their shirts gave him jolibolaids when they sell multiple brands and types of shirts, none of which are actually made by Walmart.

Domestic-Source doesn't make the gear which is why I was confused as to why OP was advising to stay away.
(It's a dot com so that's enough of a reason.)


----------



## sdawg

Well all I know is Domestic-supply was the source I received the gear from, the pic I posted was of the gear they sent me. Im in no way a professional at identifying bad gear all I can do is research the gear by brand, Lot #, even had a scratch off code. Now whether the gear was bad from Alpha-Pharma or was faked by Domestic supply I cant say. I would figure the source has to take responsibility for the product they are selling that's why I stated it is a bad source. I never heard from back from them, shocker, so Im just trying to help others be a little cautious if they use these guys.


----------



## knightmare999

Marcoss Fong said:


> Thanks for the information



You're still around?
Figured you would've gotten yourself banned by now.


----------

